# Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .



## FreeLee (13. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin,

melden uns zurück von “Knurris Angeltouren“ auf der Ostsee.

Mit von der Partie waren gestern: “hocicio“, unser bayrischer Jungangler “Barney“ und meine Wenigkeit. Wobei ich, behördlich verhindert, erst 2 Stunden später dazugestoßen bin.

Als ich dann angekommen war, lagen 3 Dorsche im Boot! Hm, 2 Angler, 2 Stunden, und 3 Dorsche. Das konnte ja nur besser werden . . . 

Nach einer ewig weiten Ausfahrt, konnte ich dann endlich die Peitsche schwingen, und hatte auch irgendwann 2 Fische im Boot. Nemo und seine Freundin! Aber an ner Spinnrute von 40g – 80g machen selbst solche Minis Spass.
:m 

Die nächsten Stunden verliefen eher schleppend: Mal hier einer, mal da einer, und ein gnadenloser Planet, der einem den Schädel röstet!

Dann, als wir bei 20 Metern Wasser unterm Kiel schon fast die dänische Küste sehen konnten, ging das los. Ruck Zuck war der Eimer voll, und auch die Größen stimmten. Einige schöne Leos zwischen 60 und 70 cm vielen uns zum Opfer. Und mittendrin kam ich dann mit nem gewaltigen 20cm Kabeljau! Den konnte wenigstens keiner mehr unterbieten!:q 
Barney kämpfte minutenlang mit nem “Steinfisch“, der das Boot regungslos am Platz hielt. Nur die Bremse gab ruckweise nach, was für das Klopfen in der Rute sorgte! Mann, war das spannend!|uhoh: :q :q :q 
Christoph hat nebenher noch einen stummen Diener über Board gehängt, mit ner Dorschbombe und Twister dran. Das sah sooo sch...ön aus, das konnte gar nichts werden! Na, hätte ich mal mein großes Maul gehalten! Selbst darauf stiegen noch einige schöne Filets ein.

Irgendwann zogen dann dunkle Wolken auf, und wir wollten ja nicht nass werden, jedenfalls nicht so! Also, runter von den mittlerweile schon 24 Metern und auf zur laaangen Heimfahrt.

Jungs, hütet Euch vor Schleppern! Mehr möchte ich hierzu nicht sagen, nur soviel: Wir wurden auch ohne Regen nass! Nur war das Wasser etwas salziger Natur!|gr: 

Fazit: Absolut geiler Tag! Sonne satt, Ententeich und trotzdem Drift, sowie Fische ohne Ende! (Ich durfte meine zahllosen 50er ja nicht mitnehmen – Wir hätten schon genug Kleine!) Neider!!!|krach: :q 

Ein schönes großes Boot, ausgestattet mit Echolot und GPS, da hatten die Dorsche ja auch keine Chance! 

Also, gerne wieder . . .#6 

Jetzt ruhen alle meine Hoffnungen auf Christoph, der immer noch mit den Fotos hinterm Berg hält! Los, rein damit!#c


----------



## hocicio (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Kommt ja...kommt ja

Kann mich da nur anschließen...super Tag...super Wetter...super Fische...super Boot und jede Menge Spaß:m 

@Knurri..wir kommen wieder |wavey:


----------



## hocicio (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Ach ja, die kleine Schlepperwelle...|uhoh: |gr:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Geil Jungs! Super Tour!!!


----------



## goeddoek (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

|schild-g  zu der tollen Tour und Danke für den schönen Bericht #6


----------



## Stokker (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Schöne Tour hattet ihr da. Gratulation.
Besser sinkt das Boot vor lauter Dorschen als vor lauter Wasser....


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Super wenn es euch gefallen hat!
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Petri Jungs. Auch wenn ihr keine großen hattet und nicht so viele, war es bestimmt ein schöner Spaß, mit drei Leuten auf so einer kleinen "Nußschale" unterwegs zu sein. War das Teil wenigstens mit GPS und Fischfinder ausgestattet?


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Klasse Bilder !!!! und ne superschöne Tour bei bestem Wetter ! 
hab gestern neidvoll von der Fehmarn-Sund_Brücke aufs Wasser und die Boote geschaut .... |uhoh:
aber nicht mehr lange dann  ist HD4ever wieder auf dem Wasser zu finden !!!! #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Auch von mir ein  |schild-g   zu diesem tollen Tag! :m 

Es macht schon irre Spaß die "Dickschädel" an leichterem Geschirr zu bändigen. #6 

Ich hatte ja vor zwei Wochen das Vergnügen und dann noch mit dem Meefo-geschirr.:m  Und wenn dann an ner 40 gr Rute ein ü 70-er einsteigt, dann geht der Heidenspaß erst richtig los. :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, Danke. #6



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Jungs. Auch wenn ihr keine großen hattet und nicht so viele, war es bestimmt ein schöner Spaß, mit drei Leuten auf so einer kleinen "Nußschale" unterwegs zu sein. War das Teil wenigstens mit GPS und Fischfinder ausgestattet?



äääm, hast du den Bericht gelesen? Als ich eben las stand das dort geschrieben.


			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schönes großes Boot, ausgestattet mit Echolot und GPS, da hatten die Dorsche ja auch keine Chance!


Und ne Nußschale ist das Boot nicht ich kenn das nemlich. Es sei denn du hast ne andere Vorstellung von Angelbooten.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, Danke. #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Upps, kann ja mal passieren. :q  Aber was die Angelboote angeht, bin ich wohl etwas verwöhnt. Und wenn der Preis gestimmt hat, geht das auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

schon ok :m


----------



## HD4ever (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

klar sieht das Boot schon gut aus .....
aber so hoch scheint der Freibord ja auch nicht zu sein ....
kannst nur schnell den Motor anschmeißen und dann den Bug in die Welle drehen ...
solche Wellen sind ja nicht ganz ohne für kleine Boote .... und die Berufsschifffahrt nimmt da wohl wenig bis gar keine Rücksicht drauf .... 
aber kleine Dusche schadete ja bestimmt nicht bei dem  Wetter ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Bei einer Bug-Höhe von 1,10m einer Länge von 4,50m einer breite von 1,70m und einem Gewicht von 300kg ist die Nußschale ziemlich groß.|supergri 
Ich habe nur nicht das Talent um gute Fotos zu machen. 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Da habt ihr doch einen Klasse Tag gehabt #6 . So wird es uns am Pfingstwochenende auch gehen |supergri .


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

dann werd ich mich mal anschliessen.......... :m 

Glückwunsch euch dreien.......#h 

@hocicio wenn dein Handy klingelt solltest du auch rangehen |gr: 

Zum Thema Boot, sieht doch gut aus das ding


----------



## sunny (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

@Knurri

Ist das das Boot, was Ollidi und ich Pfingsten fahren dürfen? Gehört das Echolot zur Grundausstattung? Hast du Rettungswesten vor Ort oder sollen wir uns welche mitbringen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Wenn ihr etwas in den Armen habt ( 30m über den Strand ) könnt ihr dieses Boot von mir haben.#6 

Schwimmwesten gehören bei mir mit zum Boot dazu.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Du hast Ollidi doch schon mal gesehen, oder? Der ist nen Stück größer als die Bordwand hoch ist |supergri . 

Was wiegt denn so was |kopfkrat ? Peinlich berührt vom Strand wegrennen wegen Nichtschaffen, wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen :q .  

Was ist mit dem Echolot, ist das dabei?


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*

Ich bin doch auch noch da.:g 
Gibt es für jeden etwas Spinat und los geht es. 
Echolot und Pflaumenkuchen gehört nicht zur Ausstattung kann aber geliehen werden.#6 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sonnenbrandwetter und Dorsche über Dorsche . . .*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch auch noch da.:g
> Gruß Knurri!



Na dann wird es wohl klappen|supergri .


----------

